# Downhill in the massif central?



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone know of any bike parks or lift assisted downhill trails in the Massif central?

Is there any companies that offer an uplift service or ski resorts that have lifts running for downhillers?


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

I am able to answer my own question thanks to some folks who took time out of their holiday to go and look and send me a trail map.

Super Besse in Puy De Sansy offers 5 pistes de VTT descente
a bike park and a kids area (pour le mini bikers!)

Of the 5 DH runs two are graded blue two red and one black.

There are also waymarked xc routes.

looks worth a visit but not enough for a holiday.


----------

